# Power point datei zu exe



## Acolyte (1. März 2002)

hi hab ein problem
also ich hab in powerpoint eine präsentation gemacht mit kurzen videoteilen und und und wie mache ich das jetzt das ich die datei auf einem andern Pc (läuft auf NT) 
anzeigen kann (der andere pc hat kein powerpoint instaliert) 
ein freund von mir sagte man kann die präsentation auch als .exe datei machen wenn ja wie geht das??? 

oder ander lösungen ??? 

bitte ist echt dringend


----------



## Sebastian (1. März 2002)

würde ich auch gern wissen !


----------



## sphinxkewl (1. März 2002)

Die einzigste Möglichkeit, die ich kenne ist:

Datei --> Pack&Go...

Damit kann die Präsentation auch auf einem Rechner abgespielt werden, wo kein Powerpoint installiert ist.

hope that helps!


----------



## Freaky (3. März 2002)

*hmm..*

moin

ist mir eigentlich nicht bekannt das man aus einer *.ppt eine *.exe machen kann.
aber es gibt von mircodoof ein power point viewer somit laufen die *.ppt dateien auch auf rechnern wo kein pp installiert ist, brauchst dann nur den ordner auf den anderen rechner zu schieben und starten *g*




gruß 
freaky


----------



## sphinxkewl (4. März 2002)

Wenn du deine *.ppt Datei durch den Pack&Go Assistent laufen lässt, kann die Präsentation installiert werden (inkl. ppt Viewer!!). 


Probierts doch einfach aus ;-) Ich musste mir den Mist 2 Monate lang im *"*Informatik*"* Unterricht  reinziehn... :-- :--


----------



## Flame (8. März 2002)

sphinxkewl & Acolyte haben recht.

der macht dann ne exe datei draus, die dann auf dem jeweiligen rechner in ein verzeichnis installiert/ extrahiert wird.
also eigentlich nix anderes, als wie winzip mit nem self extract archiv macht.

und der player ist dann auch schon dabei. brauchst also nix anderes machen, als dem assistenten von power point zu folgen.



just do it.


----------



## dfd1 (9. März 2002)

*Viewer*

Und kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich den Viewer für Office XP herbekomme??
 Unter dem Link von Powerpoint finde ich keinen Viewer  :--


----------



## Flame (10. März 2002)

???

wie jetzt. das ganze nennt sich Pack&Go und ist unter Datei zu finden.
Dieses Feature muß allerdings auch installiert sein.
Hast Du deine Präsi dann gepackt, ist der Viewer/Projektor dabei.


----------



## Suppenkasperl (11. März 2002)

Mit Linux wär das nicht pasiert!
.........


Hmmm... Bei mir ging das mit Office XP auch nicht. Wenn ich da Pack&Go mache, macht mir keine .exe


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

*Viewer*

Kann mir wircklich niemand sagen, wo ich einen Viewer herbekomme??;(( ;((


----------



## Flame (11. März 2002)

was willst denn du mit dem viewer?
der ist dabei, wenn du packst. dann hastn auch.
ich werd dir nachher mal step by step ne anleitung geben. 

oder wir reden an einander vorbei. dann müsstst du dich besser ausdrücken.


----------



## dfd1 (13. März 2002)

Ok, ich probiere mein Problem zu schildern

Wenn ich auf Pack&Go klicke, und dann zur Auswahl ob *mit* oder *ohne* Viewer, kann ich die Option *mit Viewer* gar nicht auswählen..;(( 

Ist das jetzt deutlich genug erklärt??


----------

